# New Eheim 2260 Owner. I have questions!



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

So I picked up a brand new, still in the box never used 2260 today for $200! Now, I have some questions regarding the best media setup. I am shooting for a cost effective way to fill up this monster and so far, I've put together this;

5L Ehimech
5L Ehfifix
5L Ehfilav
3L PolyFil Batting

Does this seem correct? I am unsure if Ehfilav would work out well or not in place of substratPRO but the substrat is a little too expensive to buy 5L of as opposed to the Ehfilav. I also was wondering which set of double quick disconnects I needed? I plan to use this beast as my sole filter for my 60G (little overkill much? :lol: ) I can already tell the intake hose piece is a little too long for a standard vertical install...might have to place it at an angle!

Anyways, I appreciate the help and I hope you veteran 2260/2262 owners can chime in to help a guy out with no experience with these canisters!


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I have seen how fmueller has his 2260 setup with just polyfil, but I'm unsure if I could get away with tossing a big bulk at once when it came to maintenance time. I suppose I could toss the lower portion of the polyfil come maintenance time and just take the top portion and stuff it in the bottom and replace the lost portion with new ontop? Just tossing ideas around, as the more I look at Eheim media, the more I cringe at the price.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations on the great price on the filter!

I have substituted Seachem Pond Matrix for the Eheim bio media with good/similar results. I used the media bag that came with the filter to hold the bio-media but if it's missing, I find that Tide makes a lingerie bag that works just as well.

I briefly used the Ehfifix but didn't care for it a whole lot. I've made my own giant sponge pads with Poret foam with a combination of 10PPI and 20PPI foam.

As far as the double quick disconnects, the suction hose (25/34mm) QD is part #4007410 and the output QD (16/22mm) is part #4005410. These are the Eheim part numbers I referenced.

Also, you can rotate the pump by removing the pump mounting plate and orienting the output fitting so it comes out the side instead of the top of the filter. This will definitely give you more room if the filter is inside the stand. I run my 3 Eheims this way with no problems and it avoids any kinking of the hose.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

:thumb: Score...so lucky...that's a very nice filter.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! Deeda, did you lube up your O-Ring that was included with petroleum jelly? The one I got is nice and dry and spongy feeling, so I'm assuming I should just lube it up all nicely before I put it into the groove.

So forth I have mounted the motor onto the lid and put in the drain tap down at the bottom. The instructions are pretty terrible, but most of it is pretty easy to guess on getting it right. All I need left to do is get ahold of quick disconnects and media and I should be all set to fire it up in the upcoming week!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, I used regular Vaseline to lube the o-ring, as per Eheim's website. The lid o-ring is supposed to be spongy, I'm not really sure what material it is made of but it's definitely different than the o-rings on the fittings.

I do agree with the poorly translated instructions but I did find the pictures extremely helpful when assembling my 1st one. I just took my time and laid everything out before cutting any hoses.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Also...another positive to this filter is if in the future you upgrade to a tank larger than your 60g all you have to do is switch out the pump with the 1262 model and BAM!!! 900gph......

Deeda has done this herself and shows how to do it on another thread on another board.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Indeed! I plan to hangon to this filter for a looong time. It pretty much guarantee's me a superb filter down the line once I get a bigger tank!

On a side note, I think I'm going to wait it out till I can get my previous mention of filter media. I was toying around with the idea that fmueller does with his 2260, but I don't really feel comfortable doing it...even though it is the cheapest option for sure. :?


----------



## twankyfive2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tip: To get the pump to disconnect from the plate (so you can rotate it --- which it is designed to do so don't worry about that) you have to give it a few hits with a hammer or something. I put a hand towel around it and gently tapped it until it came free - just be careful obviously. You don't want to crack the pump housing.

Also - when you put that spraybar on your 60 it's going to turn the tank inside out. I'd use a drill to make the holes on the spray bar larger. Nothing crazy, but 2x the normal size maybe? Or just a few at least. This will at least slow it down a bit so your fish aren't in a whirlpool all the time.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, as excited as I was to get this setup and running, I ran into an unexpected financial situation so I'm forced to sell it off If I can.  If anyone is interested through reading this thread, lmk if you live close etc. I also have it up on the classifieds through the site.

Thanks guys and gals for chiming in on this awesome filter. I will definitely have to get another later down the road.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What a bummer having to sell it!


----------

